# Photo Tourney - Patriotic



## MBGraphics

Seeing as it's Memorial weekend here in the states, I think something patriotic would be cool. Doesn't have to be U.S patriotism, anything patriotic will do 



Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

Further Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- When voting you are not allowed to vote for your own submission.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes (please no voting for yourself). He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to an acceptable resolution.
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.


----------



## Geoff




----------



## claptonman

Amurika!


----------



## Justin

claptonman said:


> Amurika!



correction, 'merica.


----------



## Ramodkk

'merrca!

I'm gonna have to pass this one. The closest I have for patriotism are July 4th fireworks


----------



## spirit

http://i1160.photobucket.com/albums/q487/vistakid10/P1010227-1.jpg


----------



## Punk

I'm going to pass on this one too, I just hate patriotism.


----------



## MBGraphics

Omar, post it up, I'll accept 4th of July fireworks


----------



## Ankur

Do you accept battle tanks?


----------



## MBGraphics

That will work


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

I'm out, the best I would be able to do is take a pic of my little tank, or a screenshot of me in a tank looking at the American flag, lol


----------



## spirit

Only 3 entries so far... does anybody else out there have any photos to fit this theme?


----------



## Ankur

This one is a tough theme, I will probably get a MBT photo, but that will be on 30th .


----------



## Ramodkk

Hehe alright! Here's mine then:

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4136/4768758771_9f51b4d925_b.jpg


----------



## Geoff

Must have a lot from today, with all the parades and so forth.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Will this work?
I need to go through some albums to see what I have.
I could run into town and take a better pic.






http://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq71/MaxxCatt/Oakley 2011/FarmallMD1950.jpg


----------



## spirit

Anybody else got any photos?


----------



## MBGraphics

MyCattMaxx, if you can find something better, cool, if not, we don't have enough entries to be overly picky so I'll accept it.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I got nothing.


----------



## Geoff

How do you people not have a single patriotic image?


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> How do you people not have a single patriotic image?



Hmmm that's what I'm wondering too. Even if it's like my one and it's just a flag flying...


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Will a toy tank work?


----------



## Justin

WRXGuy1 said:


> How do you people not have a single patriotic image?



because I'm racist toward my own people


----------



## MyCattMaxx

WRXGuy1 said:


> How do you people not have a single patriotic image?


Because I'm not a camera buff like I was decades ago... you know, like when they had this thing called film!

I forgot to take a camera when I went to Marlette today and missed some good shots.
Don't even have a pic of my latest purchase til I get it here.


----------



## MBGraphics

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> Will a toy tank work?



I'll take it. Do you have a toy flag to go with it too?


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

I have real flag.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Just took this 2 min ago.






Tada


----------



## Punk

WRXGuy1 said:


> How do you people not have a single patriotic image?



Because I do love my country but I do not feel the need to express it... And I hate the idea of patriotism.


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> Because I do love my country but I do not feel the need to express it... And I hate the idea of patriotism.


Then you don't love your country if you don't like the idea of patriotism towards your country


----------



## Punk

WRXGuy1 said:


> Then you don't love your country if you don't like the idea of patriotism towards your country



Loving a country doesn't mean I have to wave the flag and express the fact that I love it to everyone.

Two different things.


----------



## Laquer Head

Other than taking a picture of your respective countries flag--its tough to show unique patriotism.

Unless you want pictures of igloos, polar bears, indians, and currency not covered with cocaine residue--I have nothing uniquely Canadian!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Are we gonna get a poll going? This has been sitting for a little while


----------



## spirit

If we're not gonna get any new entries I'd say it's time for a poll.


----------



## Ankur

Just wait for today, I will post mine as soon I get home.


----------



## spirit

Ankur said:


> Just wait for today, I will post mine as soon I get home.



Ok


----------



## MBGraphics

Somebody can throw the poll up tonight if they'd like. If not I'll get to it tomorrow morning before work


----------



## Ankur

Here is my entry, Hope it works. Took it while in my car .
http://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx95/emfader/08012012425.jpg


----------



## Geoff

I don't see how that is patriotic.


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> I don't see how that is patriotic.



Looks like some sort of Indian thank to me...


----------



## Ankur

Ankur said:


> Do you accept battle tanks?





MBGraphics said:


> That will work


He said it will work, if it is not allowed I will delete my entry. Okay?


----------



## spirit

Right OK is it time for a poll now? Should I throw one up?


----------



## Punk

vistakid10 said:


> Right OK is it time for a poll now? Should I throw one up?



Please do, let's get this over with!


----------



## spirit

OK making one now

Edit: It's up http://www.computerforum.com/211812-photo-tourney-poll-patriotic.html#post1771129


----------



## MBGraphics

Thanks vistakid10, I would have done it after work but once again (as usual lately) we got out really late so I came home an crashed


----------

